# Kingdom Trails to Expand to Include Lift Served Biking on Burke Mountain



## thetrailboss (Aug 17, 2010)

I was reading the August Edition of *Vermont Sports Magazine* last night (the link may not work because you need to be a subscriber to read it online but if it does, flip to the Kingdom Trails article on Page 8 IIRC) and they reported that Kingdom Trails just got an Act 250 Permit to build new trails on Burke Mountain, including a top to bottom bike run that will likely be "one of the longest off-road descents on the east coast." These trails will be open maybe this fall, but more interesting was the fact that the article said that next summer the Willoughby Quad will be running during the summer for biking off the summit. :beer: For those that are familiar with Burke Mountain, this is a big step forward for them as they have a reputation of being a quiet place in the summer.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 17, 2010)

I just found this press release:  



> *Kingdom Trails Building Down-Hill Bike Park on Burke Mountain*
> 
> July 17, 2010 http://www.kingdomtrails.com/blog/k...down-hill-bike-park-on-burke-mountain#respond
> 
> ...


 
Looks like they will be doing the park on the Lower Mountain.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 17, 2010)

:-?  

Despite what VSM said, it looks like the lower mountain is the only area where there is going to be lift served biking.  

Here's the project map:

http://www.anr.state.vt.us/Imaging/Planning/7C0206-14/7C0206-14%20Map.pdf


----------



## kingdom-tele (Aug 18, 2010)

don't forget there is already a shuttle service to the upper parking lot, so there is still easy access to full mountain descents - highly recommend upper jbar > jbar > burnham down.


----------



## Masskier (Aug 18, 2010)

I was up hiking on Burke last weekend and the trail building is well underway.  They are planning to operate the lift in September.


----------

